# IVER Johnson Time!!



## carlitos60 (Feb 17, 2018)

My 1st IVER and IT's a Racer!!!!
How You Like It?
What Year??   Serial # No Readable!


----------



## catfish (Feb 18, 2018)

1900 Iver. One year only badge.


----------



## Handyman (Feb 18, 2018)

Interesting looking Iver you have there carlitos60...................got to love that large snowflake chainring ! Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Duchess (Feb 18, 2018)

Serial should be under the BB. From what I've pieced together, it looks like it's between 1913 and 1921 (crank nut on non-drive side dating the former and badge dating the latter).


----------



## lgrinnings (Feb 18, 2018)

catfish said:


> 1900 Iver. One year only badge.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 756426




I saw that for the 5 seconds it was out at Dudley. Super sweet. Was it a junior size?


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 19, 2018)

lgrinnings said:


> I saw that for the 5 seconds it was out at Dudley. Super sweet. Was it a junior size?




Not Junior,,,,,,But the Optional 20" Frame!!
That's Why the Seat is So High Up!!


----------



## Handyman (Feb 19, 2018)

Great looking truss frame carlitos60...................these small truss Ivers had very interesting treatments for the top truss bar.  Can you post the serial number ??  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 20, 2018)

catfish said:


> 1900 Iver. One year only badge.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 756426




Not mine:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302628158426


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 20, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> Not Junior,,,,,,But the Optional 20" Frame!!
> That's Why the Seat is So High Up!!




Nice bike neighbor! post the serial number or at leas the 3 first digits to date the frame.


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 21, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Nice bike neighbor! post the serial number or at leas the 3 first digits to date the frame.




It's a 1915 Model!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 21, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> It's a 1915 Model!!




Awesome! can you send me the Serial # on a PM please? I keep a serial # database for Iver Johnson. I don't put the Owner's name, just the number, the model and the production year....for posterity.


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 21, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Awesome! can you send me the Serial # on a PM please? I keep a serial # database for Iver Johnson. I don't put the Owner's name, just the number, the model and the production year....for posterity.




OK!!  I'm Away!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 7, 2018)

Handyman said:


> Great looking truss frame carlitos60...................these small truss Ivers had very interesting treatments for the top truss bar.  Can you post the serial number ??  Pete in Fitchburg



SN: 266390


----------



## Handyman (Mar 8, 2018)

I think your correct carlitos60 on your Iver being a 1915/16.  I have a 1915 Iver racer that I know for sure is at least a 1915 because it is the Chater Lea model and 1915 was the first year that Iver Johnson introduced this model.  My serial # is 262845 and yours is 266xxx, fairly close in production.......................see it here: http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_24.html     Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 9, 2018)

Handyman said:


> I think your correct carlitos60 on your Iver being a 1915/16.  I have a 1915 Iver racer that I know for sure is at least a 1915 because it is the Chater Lea model and 1915 was the first year that Iver Johnson introduced this model.  My serial # is 262845 and yours is 266xxx, fairly close in production.......................see it here: http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_24.html     Pete in Fitchburg




That's Cool!!
Pete, When did They Start/Stop Producing the FORK with an Open and a Closed Drop Ends??


----------



## Handyman (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi carlitos60,
I don't recall Iver ever making a fork with open drop ends.........................any Iver fork that I've ever seen with open drop ends were done by owners.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 9, 2018)

Handyman said:


> Hi carlitos60,
> I don't recall Iver ever making a fork with open drop ends.........................any Iver fork that I've ever seen with open drop ends were done by owners.  Pete in Fitchburg




I Thought, I Have Seen Them!!


----------



## Duchess (Mar 10, 2018)

Mine is before 1913 as the crank nut moved to the other side that year at S/N 195xxx, so I figure 1912, which averages to about 23k bikes per year in the interim accepting yours as 1915. I have no idea what likely numbers were back then, but that seems believable to me for a larger firm (or maybe sets mine back a few years).


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 18, 2018)

Duchess said:


> Mine is before 1913 as the crank nut moved to the other side that year at S/N 195xxx, so I figure 1912, which averages to about 23k bikes per year in the interim accepting yours as 1915. I have no idea what likely numbers were back then, but that seems believable to me for a larger firm (or maybe sets mine back a few years).




Post a Picture of Yours!!!


----------



## Duchess (Apr 18, 2018)

Original track bars swapped out.


----------

